
The programming assembly-line - johndcook
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/13241026081/the-programming-assembly-line
======
bfrs
"...How many times can you build a cookie-cutter CRUD app with a web frontend
that fetches and displays data from a SQL backend before you feel like all you
are doing is cranking a lever?...

...Think of those who have implemented language compilers and runtimes,
database engines, search engines, operating system kernels and the like.
_Unfortunately, such projects come along rarely, and the bar for contribution
is extremely high_..."

That in a nutshell expresses the dilemma of most software developers.

